# What if the military kidnap you and turn you into an anthro



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

heres a quick flow chart of events to help 
military kidnap you-> turn you into a furry for a super soldier r+d project-> then train you to be a killer.  how would you cope or deal with it ^^


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 24, 2009)

I day dream that every day.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

Depends, considering I'd have free will, I'd do what I've always dreamed of...

Break away, show up as the leader of a secret occult or group of people on no-one's side but fights on all sides of the conflict, having our own combat dictrines and being mysterious and unknown to our enemies. Favouring logical decision and what is right.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 24, 2009)

I would rise up and make people stop posting these fucking "hurr if u becaum ur fursona" threads.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Depends, *considering I'd have free will*, I'd do what I've always dreamed of...


 as property of the government, you wont.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> as property of the government, you wont.


 
Aww Hell Naww...
Not even a Genetic Malfunction?

Also, to the person two posts above... Stop crying, you came here by choice, we're dreamers, live with it. Ta!


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Aww Hell Naww...
> Not even a Genetic Malfunction?


even worst, if there was a "mistake" i don't think they let you live...


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

even worst, if there was a "mistake" i don't think they let you live... 

Hence the escaping part...

EDIT: I Could pretend and ditch the scene mid-operation!


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> even worst, if there was a "mistake" i don't think they let you live...
> 
> Hence the escaping part...
> 
> EDIT: I Could pretend and ditch the scene mid-operation!


 
lol i doubt they'd give up that easily lol


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 24, 2009)

I would run away before they could transform me. If I can't escape, I'll just refuse to fight or kill anyone.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

I would have many hiding places... Just face it, as a anthro-animal, i'd probably be genetically prepared to escape predators (the government).

I'd escape in mid-operation... pretend I'm on their side loyaly, then ditch em


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I would run away before they could transform me. If I can't escape, I'll just refuse to fight or kill anyone.


 lol then they'd kill you


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I would have many hiding places... Just face it, as a anthro-animal, i'd probably be genetically prepared to escape predators (the government).
> 
> I'd escape in mid-operation... pretend I'm on their side loyaly, then ditch em


they'd still try and find you


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah, better off letting the transformation happen, feign complacency, then use ur newfound abilities to escape... at least u'll live...​


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> yeah, better off letting the transformation happen, feign complacency, then use ur newfound abilities to escape... at least u'll live...​


lol depends on how high the security is at the base ,if its high level or maximum then your screwed


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

neokiva said:


> they'd still try and find you


 
Keyword:*  Try*

I'd let them find me, but the time they do I'd be in the position of power and they'd be better off with my help.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Keyword:* Try*
> 
> I'd let them find me, but the time they do I'd be in the position of power and they'd be better off with my help.


>:3 i wonder when real furries will exist (hopefully soon cause im already 21)


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

well, it probably ain't gonna be so grand, think of the social issues... But I'd like to see what would happen...


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> well, it probably ain't gonna be so grand, think of the social issues... But I'd like to see what would happen...


yeah it will be good but i think social issues will always exist


----------



## Attaman (Jul 24, 2009)

I would laugh.  Not because I'm happy - no, I'd be pissed.  Why?  Because if they turned me anthro for a super soldier project, it means they're _fucking stupid and had nothing better to do than waste money._  Oh yeah, and it also means the leader of the project was likely a Furry who likely sabotaged all earlier projects that would have been cheaper but left you "hyooman" looking because he wanted to get a chance to become a Furry him/herself - I likely was just a guinea pig for him / her before they use it on themselves so they'd know if they could survive the process.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

true... 

A bit late for me to be one... But falling in love with one would be different... lol imagine the kids!


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I would laugh. Not because I'm happy - no, I'd be pissed. Why? Because if they turned me anthro for a super soldier project, it means they're _fucking stupid and had nothing better to do than waste money._ Oh yeah, and it also means the leader of the project was likely a Furry who likely sabotaged all earlier projects that would have been cheaper but left you "hyooman" looking because he wanted to get a chance to become a Furry him/herself - I likely was just a guinea pig for him / her before they use it on themselves so they'd know if they could survive the process.


lol thats slightly negative, but not an uncommon anwser. i hope they dont get the idea from me >.<


----------



## Attaman (Jul 24, 2009)

neokiva said:


> yeah it will be good but i think social issues will always exist


 As long as any animal exists in the universe, they will.  Even a post-scarcity society would have issues, even if not as strong as one with scarcity.  As long as there's ever competition physically or mentally in the universe, there will be issues that invariably turn social at some point.

EDIT:  Negative because I like being human, and because there are ways to make super-soldiers that doesn't involve giving you fur an animal parts.  It's just expensive.  Which brings me to point three as to why I should laugh:  They wasted their money on me.  Wonder how they're going to react when they find out their several million dollar project just jumped off a bridge with a couple dozen cinderblocks tied to their feet?


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I would laugh. Not because I'm happy - no, I'd be pissed. Why? Because if they turned me anthro for a super soldier project, it means they're _fucking stupid and had nothing better to do than waste money._ Oh yeah, and it also means the leader of the project was likely a Furry who likely sabotaged all earlier projects that would have been cheaper but left you "hyooman" looking because he wanted to get a chance to become a Furry him/herself - I likely was just a guinea pig for him / her before they use it on themselves so they'd know if they could survive the process.


 
Negative and differs... depending on their goals...

If they wanted a super soldier, animal characteristics would pose a natural advantage (panther for night mish's)

In another case, being human would allow the thing to fit into society...

we're looking for a combat breed i tink...


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> As long as any animal exists in the universe, they will. Even a post-scarcity society would have issues, even if not as strong as one with scarcity. As long as there's ever competition physically or mentally in the universe, there will be issues that invariably turn social at some point.
> 
> EDIT: Negative because I like being human, and because there are ways to make super-soldiers that doesn't involve giving you fur an animal parts. It's just expensive. Which brings me to point three as to why I should laugh: They wasted their money on me. Wonder how they're going to react when they find out their several million dollar project just jumped off a bridge with a couple dozen cinderblocks tied to their feet?


lol thats deep and deeply disturbing ,lol a lil secret this post was inspired by the pc game (and xbox *rolls eyes and sighs*) prototype :3


----------



## Attaman (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> If they wanted a super soldier, animal characteristics would pose a natural advantage (panther for night mish's)


  So, instead of giving something such as black body paints, they'd start a project to make a human grow long black fur while also obtaining a panther-like maw, restructuring their spine to include a tail, and several other modifications?



> In another case, being human would allow the thing to fit into society...


  Which means that they can actually do stealth op's or operations that involve infiltration.

EDIT:  Disturbing?  Yes.  Worth it?  Oh, I _wish_ the last thing I'd see before I died would be just how they reacted to all the money and effort they lost.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> So, instead of giving something such as black body paints, they'd start a project to make a human grow long black fur while also obtaining a panther-like maw, restructuring their spine to include a tail, and several other modifications?
> 
> Which means that they can actually do stealth op's or operations that involve infiltration.
> 
> EDIT: Disturbing? Yes. Worth it? Oh, I _wish_ the last thing I'd see before I died would be just how they reacted to all the money and effort they lost.


i wouldnt count hiding in plain sight to be stealthy ^^


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 24, 2009)

neokiva said:


> military kidnap you-> turn you into a furry for a super soldier r+d project-> then train you to be a killer. how would you cope or deal with it ^^


 
I think you'd better stop reading the Foxfire Chronicles, dude !


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Benjamin Foxtails said:


> I think you'd better stop reading the Foxfire Chronicles, dude !


lol blaim prototype and joseph an anthro artist on fa and da mmmnn that smexy werewolf karen ish sho cute ^^


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 24, 2009)

My fox nature would be too much....I'd be a fox so I'd suck cock and take it up the butt everyday all day <3 I'd fight but probably end up sucking more cock and representing America as a submissive cock monger....*sigh* I dream of that everyday. ;C


----------



## kingdomjacko (Jul 24, 2009)

lol wow this is a weird topic but I'd saytry to escape since your screwed out of life anyway. You stay, your a puppet you leave, they kill you.lol


----------



## SAWolf (Jul 24, 2009)

I have thought about it. With what natural abilities I have, and then being turned anthro/furry wolf. I would be ok with killing people for the government. as long as they were mildly nice. otherwise I would undoubtedly escape after killing the heads of the project.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

SAWolf said:


> I have thought about it. With what natural abilities I have, and then being turned anthro/furry wolf. I would be ok with killing people for the government. as long as they were mildly nice. otherwise I would undoubtedly escape after killing the heads of the project.


good boy heres a treat * pets SAWolf on the head* now go kill for me :3


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 24, 2009)

Escape, go to the president and show how the US millitary is wasting Tax payer dollars on things to stop the "Terrorist".

Also, Repetitive thread is repetitive.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 24, 2009)

"I don't believe in killing whatever the reason!"- John Lennon


----------



## Ricky (Jul 24, 2009)

SHUT UP!


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

If i got turned into a furry, i would probably run away and live in the wild


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 24, 2009)

The military kidnap scenario is one of the oldest and most cliche situations for anthro-kenesis. Besides the mad scientist one. Though sadly I have been prey to it as well.

Anyway if they kidnapped you, they are not going to just let you break out that easily as they know the limits of your abilities. I would just try and do what they want


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 24, 2009)

They wouldn't have to kidnap me.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Escape, go to the president and show how the US millitary is wasting Tax payer dollars on things to stop the "Terrorist".
> 
> Also, Repetitive thread is repetitive.



lol


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> SHUT UP!


take a chill pill dude


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> They wouldn't have to kidnap me.


so you'd go with them willingly


----------



## Ratte (Jul 24, 2009)

You can multi-quote things, you know.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You can multi-quote things, you know.


lol yeah i do


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 24, 2009)

I am sure like every fictional super-soilder project, well except for Captain America, it would end in two possibilities.

A) I would be to powerful for them to control and escape.
B) The project would go horribly worng, and what ever they used to transform me would become a zombie virus.


----------



## Liam (Jul 24, 2009)

Despite what hollywood likes to tell us, the military have a pretty good ability to estimate their ability to control their experiments.

Once you're kidnapped, you're kidnapped. Nothing can or will change that.  Well maybe death...


----------



## Attaman (Jul 24, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> Despite what hollywood likes to tell us, the military have a pretty good ability to estimate their ability to control their experiments.


Shh, quiet.  You're going to ruin it for them.  Next you're going to say they can't flip tanks, dodge bullets after they've left the gun, and that Gun-Kata does not work.


----------



## Shima (Jul 24, 2009)

Kidnap me? I would volunteer! Not only would I get a chance to be Anthro, I would get to kill people and spill blood too!! This is making me hungry. The only problem for me would be not being able to see my friends again, but then, If they put together a squad of anthros.... naw, cuz then too much yiffing would happen on missions!


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 24, 2009)

This is almost as bad as "what if you became your fursona?" threads.

Still, it all depends on if they let me go after it is successful. Seeing as I love science, I would probably cooperate with full interest in what is happening.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 24, 2009)

God damnit. I don't log on for a couple days, and these things start up again. I thought they were done!

Goodddddd.


----------



## xxFoxxyxxx (Jul 24, 2009)

i would rape anything in my way


----------



## The Dude (Jul 24, 2009)

Well seeing as how I was hit over the head by rednecks with shovels and forced into a gimp suit, I'd just blast my way out and get my laundry.

Public humiliation isn't as bad as it sounds by the way.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 24, 2009)

By god this is a retarded thread, why do threads like this even get made? Do people THINK before they post?


----------



## pheonix (Jul 24, 2009)

Uhg! not more of this shit. 

I would live my life like I would if I wasn't.


----------



## Azure (Jul 24, 2009)

I would probably facepalm pretty hard, then write my senator and representative and tell them to stop funding stupid bullshit projects like this for the military, and do something useful with that money, like buy more tanks, or GIMME A BETTER WEAPON.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2009)

Pssh.  Furry super soldiers? Please.







Everyone knows that the military is REALLY researching super mutants.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 24, 2009)

I won't even answer it, because it won't happen ever. Something like this is too unlikely for me to even day dream about, and they'll turn me into something like a rhino or an allegator.. or a freaky abomination that lives less than 5 minutes.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Something simmilar happend to our friend the platapus :O If the duck, or badger was able to escape, how could we not?


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd run around killing people like I was trained. There are no consequences when all your life is taken away...When all that you held dear is wrenched from your grip...Plus, I'd probably be made into some anthro I wouldn't wanna be...


----------



## Bacu (Jul 24, 2009)

They should already know from vidya games that *super soldier projects always backfire*. Also, what do they have to gain from this, anyway? This is the military, after all. If they were going to make a super soldier, I'm pretty sure they'd want it to be inconspicuous. I'm _sure_ it's a great idea to have your million dollar man looking the odd one out in a crowd.

Also I'm assuming your excuse for this scenario would probably be some sort of DNA splice. After all, how else could you explain turning an average human into a hulking mass of fur?

That's another thing. I doubt they'd kidnap anyone, more likely to use actual soldiers, you know to not violate any international laws and such, yes? But for the sake of rambling, lets say that they did resort to kidnapping random people. I doubt they'd choose you.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 24, 2009)

Well if they were successful, then I'd go on living my life, just as an anthro animal. If they were unsuccessful, then I would likely be dead. If I wasn't dead, then I'm pretty sure I'd _like_ to be dead.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 24, 2009)

I would yiff all the soldiers into euphoric sensation so I could escape, and then throw a party for all my furrie friends! AWW YEAH!

Then go on a murdering spree until I was caught or killed all GTA style.


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2009)

Jesus fuck why do I even click on Den threads anyway


----------



## Azure (Jul 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> Jesus fuck why do I even click on Den threads anyway


Because the FAIL attracts you so you can perpetrate LULZ.  Do it, NAO.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jul 25, 2009)

Ya got that from the Firefox Chronicles, didn't you?

Well, if they turn me into my fursona, I'd be more than happy, but it's kinda hard to deal with if I become another species.


----------



## Shima (Jul 25, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> Ya got that from the Firefox Chronicles, didn't you?
> 
> Well, if they turn me into my fursona, I'd be more than happy, but it's kinda hard to deal with if I become another species.



Yeah, about the same here. Like I said earlier, Squad of furries! then we can kill and yiff, all on the same mission! 

And to all those people bitching about this thread, Lighten up!
This shit gets boring after a while. Its the few brave people who post these threads that make it entertaining.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 25, 2009)

Since i doubt they'd make a goat.....meh.

I'd just commit suicide to escape.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd be very confused.  First, I'd be confused that the government for some reaosn decided what amounts to werewolf research was more important than bullet proof vests for soldiers.  Secondly, I didn't realize the government was into furry porn.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 25, 2009)

I KNEW IT THAT OBAMA WOULD DESTROY EVERYTHING
NOW HE'S TURNING USING THE AMERICAN ARMY TO TURN US ALL INTO "FURRY *ANTHROPOMORHS*" THINGS WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT EVEN MEAN.
PALIN 2012

DON'T TURN *ME *INTO A GOAT, DEMONCRATS


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 25, 2009)

if the military wanted to turn you into a super solder why would they need to turn you into an anthro too? why couldn't they just give you super strength and super senses why do they have to make you look like an animal?


----------



## neokiva (Jul 25, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> if the military wanted to turn you into a super solder why would they need to turn you into an anthro too? why couldn't they just give you super strength and super senses why do they have to make you look like an animal?


good point, but think of it more of a side effect of the process


----------



## Krevan (Jul 25, 2009)

Id buy a sixpack


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 25, 2009)

neokiva said:


> heres a quick flow chart of events to help
> military kidnap you-> turn you into a furry for a super soldier r+d project-> then train you to be a killer. how would you cope or deal with it ^^


 
FACT: ALL SUPER SOLDIERS TURN ON THEIR CREATORS

FACT: ALL MILITARIES KNOW THIS AND DO NOT MAKE BRAINWASHED SUPER SOLDIERS AS A RESULT


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 25, 2009)

neokiva said:


> good point, but think of it more of a side effect of the process



to make super solder you would be changeing the order of the protiens in your DNA around to give yourself these abilities you would not have to spice together human and animal DNA.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd stay until I was turned, then I'd leave in the Tardis.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 25, 2009)

To those who are bitching about being sick and tired of these threads...
Shut up, click on something that DOES interest you, didn't expect that?

I don't think the military will ever do something like this, but it's all hypothetical so.. you've read my post


----------



## Bacu (Jul 25, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> To those who are bitching about being sick and tired of these threads...
> Shut up, click on something that DOES interest you, didn't expect that?
> 
> I don't think the military will ever do something like this, but it's all hypothetical so.. you've read my post


The problem is that there _aren't_ any threads that are interesting, only these.


----------



## ADF (Jul 25, 2009)

It probably wouldn't be the best of days because:

1 - It most likely won't be an anthro I like and
2 - Inevitably to hide their experiments they would later kill you once you have lived out your usefulness.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 25, 2009)

I would make a vid of myself jerking off and sell at at anthro con for 1000$. There would probably be an increase of mothers dying, but hey, moeny.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 25, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> To those who are bitching about being sick and tired of these threads...
> Shut up, click on something that DOES interest you, didn't expect that?
> 
> I don't think the military will ever do something like this, but it's all hypothetical so.. you've read my post


 
Of course they wouldn't, transformation is fuckin' impossible. You have more of a chance of a zombie outbreak(keep your fingers crossed) than someone turning into an animal.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Bacu said:


> The problem is that there _aren't_ any threads that are interesting, only these.


thats sad 



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Of course they wouldn't, transformation is fuckin' impossible. You have more of a chance of a zombie outbreak(keep your fingers crossed) than someone turning into an animal.


well this is a hypothetical question and of course its not gonna happen. however with the advance of technology and the furry fandom its only a matter of time X3


----------



## Gardoof (Jul 26, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You have more of a chance of a zombie outbreak



I just finished reading the 'Zombie Survival Guide'

I WANT A ZOMBIE OUTBREAK! Anthro zombies anyone?


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> I just finished reading the 'Zombie Survival Guide'
> 
> I WANT A ZOMBIE OUTBREAK! Anthro zombies anyone?


lol nu thank you seen enough zombie outbreak movies and games to know that isnt a good thing


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd kill everyone that made a stupid thread like this.


----------



## Uro (Jul 26, 2009)

Did a 13 year old make this thread?


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Uro said:


> Did a 13 year old make this thread?


nope that would be a 21 year old, and i like hypotheticals


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> nope that would be a 21 year old, and i like hypotheticals


 What you don't like, apparently, is a logical line of thought.  Why the hell would the military turn you into an anthro to be a killer?  That's a complete waste of time, effort, and money to get something to change in aesthetics mainly.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> What you don't like, apparently, is a logical line of thought.  Why the hell would the military turn you into an anthro to be a killer?  That's a complete waste of time, effort, and money to get something to change in aesthetics mainly.


well i can be logical if i want to be however logical hypotheticals are boring 

for example if you went shopping and you bumped into a famous guy/girl 
isn't it better to give an illogical one as they don't come along very often and usually feature strange or weird events that are uncommon


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> well i can be logical if i want to be however logical hypotheticals are boring
> 
> for example if you went shopping and you bumped into a famous guy/girl
> isn't it better to give an illogical one as they don't come along very often and usually feature strange or weird events that are uncommon


 No, no it isn't.  It's better not to humiliate yourself by making a thread like this in the first place.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No, no it isn't.  It's better not to humiliate yourself by making a thread like this in the first place.



but i don't feel humiliated, why are you trying to force your opinion on others


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> but i don't feel humiliated, why are you trying to force your opinion on others


You don't have to feel humiliated for others to be laughing at you, and because my opinion is the same as the majority of this forum's, or at least the majority of intelligent people on this forum's.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You don't have to feel humiliated for others to be laughing at you, and because my opinion is the same as the majority of this forum's, or at least the majority of intelligent people on this forum's.


awwww you just hurt my feelings,not! lol well i don't care about people laughing at me. what you don't seem to get is all you are is a bully, nah you'd prefer a more mature version how about terrorist that fit you just right.


----------



## Uro (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> awwww you just hurt my feelings,not! lol well i don't care about people laughing at me. what you don't seem to get is all you are is a bully, nah you'd prefer a more mature version how about terrorist that fit you just right.



HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA.

DON'T TAKE MY LUNCH MONEY BULLY!!


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Uro said:


> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA.
> 
> DON'T TAKE MY LUNCH MONEY BULLY!!


lol im glade your finally happy and not mad at someone for posting something you don't like


----------



## Uro (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> lol im glade your finally happy and not mad at someone for posting something you don't like



I'm glade I do as well.
:roll:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

You are so very late to the party Uro all the girls have been filled and the kegs are tapped


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> awwww you just hurt my feelings,not! lol well i don't care about people laughing at me. what you don't seem to get is all you are is a bully, nah you'd prefer a more mature version how about terrorist that fit you just right.


 I do not believe that you're 21.  

Also, thank you.  It's kind of what I was going for.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I do not believe that you're 21.
> 
> Also, thank you.  It's kind of what I was going for.



lol you can believe whatever you want to believe, it doesn't change the fact that i am


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> lol you can believe whatever you want to believe, it doesn't change the fact that i am



From your FA: "Age: 19"

Need to go back to school anyway, from the looks of how you choose to present your sentences.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> From your FA: "Age: 19"
> 
> Need to go back to school anyway, from the looks of how you choose to present your sentences.


lol i really need to change that. also i tend not to use grammar on the net.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> also i tend not to use grammar on the net.


 We've noticed.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> We've noticed.


you think you can scare me off, with all this don't you. maybe i should do more "what if?" posts, just to annoy you.  nah, i will however post them because this is what i want to post. this is a free internet, so you can't control me.


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> also i tend not to use grammar on the net.



Maybe you should start. You come across as somewhat like a particularly rotund fifth grader with autism sending text messages to his or her bff. Possibly while blindfolded. Or intoxicated.

\Don't ask me how bad grammar makes you fat, it just fit in with the image, okay? :V

Edit:


neokiva said:


> you think you can scare me off, with all this don't you. maybe i should do more "what if?" posts, just to annoy you.  nah, i will however post them because this is what i want to post. this is a free internet, so you can't control me.



It's not about us trying to control you. It's about you embarrassing yourself. You can't seem to care about it on your own accord, so here we are. Who knows? You might learn something. Not holding my breath, though.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> you think you can scare me off, with all this don't you. maybe i should do more "what if?" posts, just to annoy you. nah, i will however post them because this is what i want to post. this is a free internet, so you can't control me.


 No, you're wrong yet again.  I'm doing this because I find it absolutely hilarious.  You realize that you can capitalize letters, right?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sick of this grammar fascism shit


You people are picky bitches 

Just shut the hell up


ARRGGHHHHHH

s my d
s my d
s my d
s my d


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I am so sick of this grammar fascism shit
> 
> 
> You people are picky bitches
> ...



Where is your punctuation, young man? |:c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Where is your punctuation, young man? |:c



up my fuckin ass


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Maybe you should start. You come across as somewhat like a particularly rotund fifth grader with autism sending text messages to his or her bff. Possibly while blindfolded. Or intoxicated.
> 
> \Don't ask me how bad grammar makes you fat, it just fit in with the image, okay? :V
> 
> ...


not that its really any of your business, but your nto far off from hitting the nail on the head with the autism part. ever hear of aspergers syndrome as for the rest totally incorrect


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2009)

ITT: OP has ass burgers.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ITT: OP has ass burgers.


now that's just wrong. anyway, id find it funny that in doing this, you'd help get this post stickied


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> now that's just wrong. anyway, id find it funny that in doing this, you'd help get this post stickied


what is this i don't even


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> what is this i don't even


you don't even what? understand, want that ,think that's right or ever gonna happen.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 26, 2009)

alright sorry about all that lets get back on topic


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> alright sorry about all that lets get back on topic


Let's not get back on topic, because the topic is retarded.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 26, 2009)

Get back on topic and cut the harassment.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 26, 2009)

just lock it, otter


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol actually no! I would destroy the military! Then rule america!!

MUAAAAHAAHAHAAAAAAA!!!

Then I will abuse the country to gain myself a lifetime supply of CHOCOLATE!!!

Ah...

Then I will wake up... "sighs"


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmm i would just continue normal training, do what they want and after they let their guard down escapce. Then find a way to spy on ppl without seeing me since i am anthro possibly training would be about stealth ops  so it could help. Then move to chine and start killing the ones that use the dogs as a food sellers and the ones they buy, then go to any big company that uses dogs for money and kill them all and then go to spy on normal humans, Anyone who tortures a dog dies, haha would be nice too bad chances of happening are  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000003%


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 26, 2009)

wow... like an evil/crazy dog-liberty superhero thing?


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jul 26, 2009)

If i get to be turned to a anthro Wolf, Dragon or Lion, I'd gladly cooperate in any mission. But my policies still applies. No senseless killings.

But it would be fun if I get to be a rebel.^^


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 26, 2009)

Then join meeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 26, 2009)

Whats with all the "what if bla blah blah anthro" threads lately?


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 26, 2009)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> Hmm i would just continue normal training, do what they want and after they let their guard down escapce. Then find a way to spy on ppl without seeing me since i am anthro possibly training would be about stealth ops  so it could help. Then move to chine and start killing the ones that use the dogs as a food sellers and the ones they buy, then go to any big company that uses dogs for money and kill them all and then go to spy on normal humans, Anyone who tortures a dog dies, haha would be nice too bad chances of happening are  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000003%



Your first reaction after being turned into an animal person by your own government would be to go to china and kill people for eating dogs?

What if they turned you into a cow-person?


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2009)

neokiva said:


> not that its really any of your business, but your nto far off from hitting the nail on the head with the autism part. ever hear of aspergers syndrome as for the rest totally incorrect



Aspergers is not an excuse for internet communication. Proofread.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Whats with all the "what if bla blah blah anthro" threads lately?


  Lots of people depressed with themselves IRL and wanting to escape to a spot where life would be "better"?

Notice that almost all these types of threads have people going "Woo!" and treating their reaction like it's completely plausible (being able to triumph over military intelligence, everyone either going "meh" to their change or "OMG KILL DA FUR" hyoomans, etc).

Personally, I'd like to see a thread like "You all get turned into your Fursona / Persona... and are then thrown in Cthulhu-tech universe".


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 26, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Lots of people depressed with themselves IRL and wanting to escape to a spot where life would be "better"?
> 
> Notice that almost all these types of threads have people going "Woo!" and treating their reaction like it's completely plausible (being able to triumph over military intelligence, everyone either going "meh" to their change or "OMG KILL DA FUR" hyoomans, etc).
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see a thread like "You all get turned into your Fursona / Persona... and are then thrown in Cthulhu-tech universe".



I think I will do that now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd fap to furry porn.
or troll people.


oh wait, I already do that.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd look around for Marines either having gay sex or turning into jock straps or musclebound freaks who are secretly gay because that sounds like a scenario for a TF story.


----------



## Shima (Jul 26, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Lots of people depressed with themselves IRL and wanting to escape to a spot where life would be "better"?
> 
> Notice that almost all these types of threads have people going "Woo!" and treating their reaction like it's completely plausible (being able to triumph over military intelligence, everyone either going "meh" to their change or "OMG KILL DA FUR" hyoomans, etc).
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see a thread like "You all get turned into your Fursona / Persona... and are then thrown in Cthulhu-tech universe".




I might just start that thread.

What have you wrought?


----------



## Shima (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> up my fuckin ass



Shall I retrieve it for you?
And if so, would you kindly remove your head, so that I may have access?


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd become a super hero. Then I'd probably get bored and become a villain. Destruction is much more entertaining.


----------



## X (Jul 26, 2009)

i'd be an evil shapeshifting all around bad guy, kill the people who come up with threads like these, and throw lots of evil parties, parties are always more fun with evil involved.


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2009)

ShadowWeaver said:


> I'd become a super hero. Then I'd probably get bored and become a villain. Destruction is much more entertaining.



Oh god that's so cliche.

\So's the character whose icon you've come across. You'd get along.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 27, 2009)

I would kill someone for turning me into something I don't want to be in the first place.


----------



## tyson_fox2931 (Jul 27, 2009)

I would love it!


----------



## Fluory (Jul 27, 2009)

I would be pissed.


----------



## DashGenopeak (Jul 27, 2009)

I would help out the governments, but then also watch out for them tricking me into just being a tool and making me, 'fix problems' for them that aren't in the best interest of the common man (or woman, not sexist here), would also visit my family now and then so they don't think i'm dead, also to rub it in my sister's face that furries CAN be real


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 27, 2009)

well they would probably brain wash you to where you cant think for yourself so theres not much to enjoy about it.  Yeah it would be cool to me but it would start to suck after a bit of being a brainless killing machine.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Knowing the millitary, it would probably be some kind of poisonous insect or something.


----------



## Leostale (Jul 28, 2009)

This thread reminds me of the game Called "prototype"
It would be awesome to become a real fur but the consequences is to great for the time being. maybe in the future... or if i have a terrible illness and that would be the only cure.

anyways. its free to dream, right?


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

i escape and go live with all the big cats ^.^


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2009)

You ever wonder why people can't seem to resist threads about "WAT IF U WERE A FURRY FOR REAL??!?!one!"

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 29, 2009)

Then, maybe make a thread...

"What if I was turned into an Imaginary Number, rebelled against the government, and killed your beloved friends and family?"

Think that would get a better reaction than these "What if... Furry?" Threads?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

I would be amused by the Idea, the power and grace of the wild and the mind of a man, not a shameful change. a progression even? I do not know.


----------

